# Broken clavicle = No more cycling



## Sentient (Sep 23, 2008)

(Long, personal, & venting)

Was riding in an organized ride back on the 13th of this month, and was about midway into the 74 mile ride when I crashed. Was descending a steep mountain, came into a tight switchback just a little too hot, and the rear wheel locked under braking into the turn, and started to slide. Lightened up on the rear brake just enough to get the tire rolling again (trying not to lay it down in the road), but was now out of pavement, and forced to get the bike stopped on the shoulder of the road. Front wheel stuck in soft soil, over the bars I went, landing on my left shoulder. 

I knew the left collarbone was broke when I stood back up. Although it wasnt hurting substantially yet (due to adrenaline & endorphins), I could run my fingers across the skin and feel the substantial difference now between left & right clavicles. 

Fuck. 

Checked out the bike, and when I saw it was unscathed, I got back on and finished all 74 miles. \m/

After finishing, I loaded up the bike and drove myself home. Told my wife what happened (which was actually the worst part of the whole deal), showered, then went to the emergency room. The ER doc confirmed the break with x-rays (mid shaft fracture of the left clavicle), and put me in a sling & swathe. That was 10 days ago.

Today I saw a follow up orthopedic doc, and hes now taken me out of the sling and put me in a clavicle strap. Still really uncomfortable, but at least I can use my left arm a little bit now. 

So while I can still work at my full-time desk job, Im now out of work at my part-time job for at least 6 weeks, which now bites into our finances (which I feel guilty about). Im now limited to what I can do around the house, so now theres more work for my wife, (which I feel guilty about). I cant play guitar. Hell, I cant even get comfortable. And etc, etc. I just feel crappy, both physically & emotionally. What was supposed to be a fun bike ride has now caused a mess in my life. Although it shall pass, a mess it currently is, nonetheless.

The worst part has just been seeing what this does to my wife. Shes a worrier, and has never liked me cycling, always so afraid something might happen to me whenever I pedal out of the driveway. Several years ago, she left her country, her family, friends and career, just to come here and start a new life with me. She loves me greatly, tells me Im all she has, and what if something happens to me, etc and yet there I go, flying down a hill on a bicycle, selfishly focused on one of my hobbies, like an idiot with no care for the possible consequences. Its time I took more responsibility for how she feels, and the realistic probability of consequences from needless risk-taking.

As much as it pains me to say it, I now believe Im done with cycling. At least to the level that Ive enjoyed it over the past 5 years. Maybe some casual riding around the neighborhood on the mountain bike, or something similar. But no more big mileage rides, or big mountain climbs, exhilirating descents, and fast personal time trials. God, how I loved it all so much But I love my wife much more, and I dont ever want to do this again. Its funny how you really can grow to believe Oh, it wont happen to me, I know what Im doing, etc, etc. And thats when life can jump up and kick you in the teeth with a swift reality check.

I now believe I will sell my beloved Cannondale, and just buy another guitar. I just think that would be best, considering my situation. Im 41 yrs old, with a body that doesnt heal quite like it did 20 yrs ago, and I cant really afford to be out of work. Not only do I never want to needlessly worry my wife again, but holy hell, I dont ever want to go through this crap again. Plus, Ive been wanting to get another six string anyway. 

(So if anybody out there would like to swap a guitar for a bike, Im open for offers. I will likely put up something in the classifieds soon, with more detail to that effect.)

[action=Sentient]goes back to being uncomfortable on the damn couch.[/action]


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Just settle for doing less strenuous rides. Simple. Everyone is happy.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow! Its good to hear that your ok! Crashing sucks! And I should know I do it a lot. I would find it really hard selling my bike and never having any fun on it. Riding around the neighborhood with the kids is fun but not as much fun as riding the trails. I'm almost 35 now and I have noticed that I can't keep up with some 20 year olds out there. I feel your pain its a hard decision to make. 
Well my family and I wish you the best on a speedy(no pun intended) recovery.


----------



## Drew (Sep 30, 2008)

Damn dude, that sucks. 

Don't quit riding altogether though. Maybe buy your wife a bike, and start doing laid back backroads rides with her and get her hooked?


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 30, 2008)

That sucks. Don't quit though, just tone it down a bit and rebuild your confidence.

I halfway know your pain. Some girl came into the ER with a broken clavicle, also a biker. All she could say was "fuck."


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 1, 2008)

Just a few days ago I got flipped over my handlebars from hitting a chunk of concrete (road/sidewalk construstion by my place). Nothing serious like you, but it kinda freaked me out a bit.

I hope you get better soon. And don't stop riding, just don't go so over the top with it. Also, biking is A VERY GOOD form of exercise.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 1, 2008)

Burke are you healing up alright? Take care bud!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 1, 2008)

Man sorry to hear about that!  I wouldn't give up altogether, just do like others have mentioned and take it a bit easier so you don't have to worry about something like this happening. Is there much flat, paved road where you live? You could keep doing it there so you still get the benefits without the risk you were taking with the huge downhills.  Hope everything heals smoothly and you get up and running soon!


----------



## Sentient (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks guys, for all the comments. I really appreciate that. 

The shoulder still feels pretty messed up, but I guess it's healing. Still have 3 more weeks before I see another x-ray. Some days are better than others, but I do feel better than I did a couple of weeks ago. It doesn't actually "hurt" as much as it's just really friggin' uncomfortable. 

I've lost 7 lbs in the past 2 weeks. Just from sitting around doing nothing. How fucked up is that? I tried all damn year to get super fit on the bike and wanted to bring my weight down from 158 (back in January) to a goal of 150 (lowest I got was 151, a month ago). Was really focused on improving my power to weight ratio for climbing. Now I'm not exercising at all, and I get on the scales this morning and see 146. I had a friend tell me that it's my body losing muscle, but I don't know. I just know it's really depressing as hell.

I don't plan to completely quit cycling all together (I don't think I could deal with that), but I am going to step away from road cycling, at least for a while. Take a step back and refocus on some stuff. I'm gonna keep my cheap-o mountain bike to ride around a bit on, but I am currently trying to sell the road bike. I've got a lot of mixed feelings about it and some other stuff, and right now it's just hard to even look at the bike. I know I'll miss it, but when the day comes, maybe I can pick up another and do some things a little differently. But for now, I'm missing being able to play guitar a lot more, and that's really driving me nuts. 



B Lopez said:


> I halfway know your pain. Some girl came into the ER with a broken clavicle, also a biker. All she could say was "fuck."



I'd be curious to hear how she was treated, and what her discharge instructions were. The reason being, the ER doc I saw put me in a sling & swathe, and gave me a prescription for Vicoden & Ibuprofen. I filled 'em both, but didn't take very many of either. Which was probably good, because 10 days later, I was told by the follow-up orthopedic doc that I shouldn't be taking any Ibuprofen at all, because it would delay & hinder the healing of the bone. Which made me think that was pretty fucked up for the ER doc to give it to me in the first place.


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 1, 2008)

We just gave her more morphene, put her in a sling and sent her off to see the ortho and that was the last I saw. I cant imagine them telling her anything different though, there's not much you can do other than not move and try to kill the pain with meds.


----------



## FlyingBanana (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, I can't sleep, so I might as well add my two cents.

Sorry to hear about the accident.

I don't think you should look at cycling as putting yourself at risk or risking the security of your wife, because even if you merely cut back on the riding, as soon as you walk out that door anything can happen.

Just don't get caught up in that kind of thinking. Life is a risk. You may lower it a little by picking up a less risky sport, but heck, you can get hurt even while playing golf. I knew a guy that tore a tendon in his shoulder with a simple swing of the club. 

Don't let this keep you from enjoying exercise and the fantastic benefits that it brings you. Look at this as only as a minor setback.

Like one of the other posters said...try to get your wife involved. If she doesn't want to ride, maybe you two can get involved in something else...like tennis or...skeet shooting...hell I don't know. Think of something.  

Good luck man.


----------

